

Dick Costolo commencement speech - adamfeldman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqRPesTumlA

======
rjvir
It's awesome that someone like the CEO of Twitter can be the commencement
speaker at a major university. Possibly even 3 years ago, Twitter could have
been dismissed as a trivial trend that nerds are using.

~~~
suyash
Unless you're living under a rock, Twitter is the 4th world largest Social
Network and CEO os such a company is considered a major personality and it's
usually an honor for Universities like Michigan to have them as a commencement
speaker. 3 Years btw is a long time in internet entrepreneurship.

------
wpnx
#InternetInYourPants

~~~
kylesethgray
Best quote of the speech. And under 140 characters.

------
fnazeeri
Go Blue!

